# Required procedure to seek divorce from my wife



## personal2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am married on 15th Sep 2014. It is a arrange marriage. After marriage I came to know that my wife had a relationship before marriage. Hence, I did not have relationship with her anytime. Not even once. I saw her messaging and speaking to someone in night time. After warning also she continued. She threatened me that she will sucide. So I asked my sister to drop her at her station (at bus stop where her family is, instead at her house). After that she tried contacting me. I don't like to speak to her, hence I changed my number. Now I would like to get married to the girl whom I am in love with. So I prefer to get divorce. When I inquired about my wife current status (after 1 year of separation). I came to know that she give birth to a girl baby and she is blaming me completely. She has a plan to live with me again. I know that I did not had relationship with my wife. I don't want to live with her. How to get divorce from her and get married to the girl whom I love. The girl whom I love accepted my situation and she trusts me, and she is good too. Kindly advise.


----------

